# seal tite grounding



## dogg (Apr 2, 2011)

We have a situation where we are running PVC Sch 40 in a building then transitioning to 2" Seal Tite with a metal interior. The Box connector is metal and the adapter is also. A separate grounding conductor is in the conduit. Is there a requirement for ground bushing at the panel or a bond of any type between the two ends of the seal tite?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dogg said:


> We have a situation where we are running PVC Sch 40 in a building then transitioning to 2" Seal Tite with a metal interior. The Box connector is metal and the adapter is also. A separate grounding conductor is in the conduit. Is there a requirement for ground bushing at the panel or a bond of any type between the two ends of the seal tite?


Why not just use 2" Carflex :blink: you are already using PVC.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Is the enclosure metal? Is there concentric ko's. If no concentric just land on ground bar make sure it's bonded to enclosure.


----------



## dogg (Apr 2, 2011)

Our supplier has only the metal lined seal tite when we go over 1.5". holes will be drilled. If I understand right, just put a bonding bushing on at the panel and land it on the panel ground bar? is there any need to bond the other metal connector
at the opposite end?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If this is a feeder and the sealtight enters a metal box that is grounded then you do not need to ground it. If it enters a plastic box then the conduit would need to be grounded.


----------

